# New discus with possible eye issues



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

I bought 2 small discus this afternoon for my 55 community, after i get them home i notice that one of the discus has a irregularity in one of his eyes. It looks like one of my fish took a nice chomp at him but i need the fishy gurus assistance.

They are both very happy and eating but its still cause for concern. i dont think tank specs matter for this case since but just to be safe here is the tank info

55 gal with a 40 gal sump
PH 6.8-7.2
Temp 83-84
Ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate ~0
gh ~90
KH ~120ppm


pic inc, sorry not the best pic but i will get better one if needed.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

The best thing you can do for it is keep up with the water changes and keep the water clean. Watch for any signs of fungus or infection.


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

BV77 said:


> The best thing you can do for it is keep up with the water changes and keep the water clean. Watch for any signs of fungus or infection.


Thank you BV77

My tanks need about gallon top of everyday so i accompany that with a 5 gal water change almost daily, which i think keeps things nice and tidy in the tank and the sump. Should i do more?

I avoid adding salt to my tank because of my plants and snails and such but would adding them help "that much"? is it worth it?


----------

